# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  THIÊNNHIÊN:Tour Nha Trang TẾT-Whitesand-Wonderpark-Khoáng I Resort - THY 0937939190

## topthai_hoangthy

*
BẢNG GIÁ TOUR TỪ 1/2014 -03/2014
*
*BẢNG GIÁ TOUR TỪ 1/2014 -03/2014*
*TUYẾN ĐIỂM*
*T.GIAN – P.TIỆN*
*T.CHUẨN*
*GIÁ TOUR*
*P.ĐƠN*

*MỸ THO – BẾN TRE*
*01 NGÀY – XE -CN*

*77**6.000*


*MỸ THO – BẾN TRE CẦN THƠ – CHỢ NỔI*
*2N1Đ – XE – T7*
*3 SAO*
*1.846.000*
*250.000*

*4 SAO*
*2.346.000*
*700.000*

*CHÂU ĐỐC - HÀ TIÊN CẦN THƠ – VƯỜN CÒ* 
*3N2Đ – XE – T6*
*2 SAO*
*2.576.000*
*566.000*

*3 SAO*
*2.756.000*
*766.000*

*MỸ THO – BẾN TRE CẦN THƠ – S. TRĂNG – BẠC LIÊU – CÀ MAU*
*4N3Đ – T7 – ĐI VỀ XE*
*3 SAO*
*3.766.000*
*850.000*

*PHÚ QUỐC* 
*(không câu cá)*
*3N2Đ* 
*M.BAY*
*2 SAO*
*2.400.000*
*800.000*

*3 SAO*
*2.800.000*
*1.200.000*

*3 SAO
(Thiên Hải Sơn)*
*2.850.000*
*1.200.000*

*CÔN ĐẢO*
*3N2Đ – MB – T6*
*3 SAO*
*3.320.000*
*1.316.000*

*ĐÀ LẠT* 
*3N2Đ – XE – T6*
*2 SAO*
*2.116.000*
*250.000*

*3 SAO*
*2.386.000*
*556.000*

*4 SA0*
*2.616.000*
*900.000*

*ĐÀ LẠT* 
*4N3Đ – XE T3+T5+CN*
*2 SAO*
*2.696.000*
*375.000*

*3 SAO*
*2.916.000*
*776.000*

*4 SAO*
*3.516.000*
*1.356.000*

*PHAN THIẾT – MŨI NÉ HÒN RƠM*
*2N1Đ – XE – T7*
*3 SAO*
*1.490.000*
*300.000*

*4 SAO*
*1.886.000*
*600.000*

*RS. 3 SAO*
*1.886.000*
*550.000*

*RS. 4 SAO*
*2.116.000*
*850.000*

*PHAN THIẾT – MŨI NÉ – HÒN RƠM*
*3N-2Đ – XE – T6*
*3 SAO*
*2.286.000*
*600.000*

*4 SAO*
*2.926.000*
*1.200.000*

*RS. 3 SAO*
*2.800.000*
*1.150.000*

*RS. 4 SAO*
*3.476.000*
*1.700.000*

*CỔ THẠCH – NINH CHỮ - VĨNH HY*
*3N2Đ – XE – T6*
* 2 SAO*
*2.376.000*
*350.000*

*3 SAO*
*2.716.000*
*600.000*

*4 SAO*
*3.256.000*
*1000.000*

*NHA TRANG – WHITESAND – HÒN TẰM  – TẮM KHOÁNG*
*4N3Đ*
*ĐI VỀ XE*
*T3+T5+CN*
*2 SAO*
*2.986.000*
*375.000*

*3 SAO*
*3.386.000*
*900.000*

*4 SAO*
*4.406.000*
*1.890.000*

*5 SAO*
*8.586.000*
*5.400.000*

*NHA TRANG – ĐÀ LẠT*
*5N4D*
*XE*
*T4 +CN*
*2 SAO*
*3.776.000*
*500.000*

*3 SAO*
*4.216.000*
*1.200.000*

 ĐÀ NẴNG  - HỘI AN - HUẾ - ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG
*4N3Đ*
*M.BAY*
*T5**,CN*
*3 SAO*
*3.**6**90**.000*
*700.000*

ĐÀ NẴNG –SƠN TRÀ- NGŨ HÀNH SƠN-HỘI AN - HUẾ - ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG
*5N4Đ*
*M.BAY*
*T**4 ,T7*
*3 SAO*
*4.**2**00**.000*
*800.000*

*HÀ NỘI – HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ - HÀ NỘI*
*(Ngủ đêm trên du thuyền)*
*4N3Đ
MÁY BAY
T7*
*3 SAO*
*5.150.000*
*1.700.000*

*HÀ NỘI – BÁI ĐÍNH –TAM CỐC- HẠ LONG –YÊN TỬ* *-HN* *-01*
*4N3Đ
MÁY BAY
T5*
*3 SAO*
*3.987.000*
*800.000*

*HÀ NÔI – SAPA – HÀ NỘI  -05*
*4N3Đ
MÁY BAY
T2, T7*
*3 SAO*
*4.8**50**.000*
*500.000*

*HÀ NỘI – BÁI ĐÍNH –TAM CỐC-HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ -SA PA -2*
*6**N**5**Đ
MÁY BAY
T5*
*3 SAO*
*6.890.000*
*1000.000*




*P/S : Liên Hệ Tour: 
NATURE TOURIST -TOP THAI
Ms.MAI THY hoangthy1186--0937 939 190 
VP CHINH : 1356, 3/2str,F.2,Q.11
Chi Nhanh I: 365 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
Email: Naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
THÁI LAN + SIN 4N + SIN-MA+CAM + HONG KONG +TOUR NỘI ĐỊA + BOOK PHÒNG HOTEL GIÁ TỐT NHẤT + VE MAY BAY GIA RE + VISA CAC NUOC

*
*
*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

**THIEN NHIEN: Con nhan khach cac doan*
*  Thai Lan: 08, 10, 13, 15, 17, 22, 29/12 = $358 - $418. * 
*  MAL SIN 6N: 21/12=$640.*
*  HONGKONG 4N: 29/12=$858-11/01 = $699*

**TET AL :* 
*   NHA TRANG M2 TET =3.590.000vnd (2sao)*
*  CAMPUCHIA MUNG 2 TET 3* =$178*
*  Thai Lan: 28, 29, 30, M1, M3, M4, M5, M8, M10 = $388 - $598*
*  MAL SIN: M1 = $868*
*  HONGKONG – THAM QUYEN 5D: M2 = $1.023*
*  THAM QUYEN – MACAU – CHU HAI 5D: M2 = $1.015*
*  THAM QUYEN – Q.CHAU – THANH VIEN 5D: M2 = $775*

*XLH: Ms Thy: 0937939190*
*CHUYÊN DUYỆT CÔNG VĂN VISA CHO KHÁCH NƯỚC NGOÀI : 4$/ KHACH (01 NGÀY LẤY ĐƯỢC NHÉ!!)*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN: Con nhan khach cac doan*
*  Thai Lan: 08, 10, 13, 15, 17, 22, 29/12 = $358 - $418. * 
*  MAL SIN 6N: 21/12=$640.*
*  HONGKONG 4N: 29/12=$858-11/01 = $699*

**TET AL :* 
*   NHA TRANG M2 TET =3.590.000vnd (2sao)*
*  CAMPUCHIA MUNG 2 TET 3* =$178*
*  Thai Lan: 28, 29, 30, M1, M3, M4, M5, M8, M10 = $388 - $598*
*  MAL SIN: M1 = $868*
*  HONGKONG – THAM QUYEN 5D: M2 = $1.023*
*  THAM QUYEN – MACAU – CHU HAI 5D: M2 = $1.015*
*  THAM QUYEN – Q.CHAU – THANH VIEN 5D: M2 = $775*

*XLH: Ms Thy: 0937939190*
*CHUYÊN DUYỆT CÔNG VĂN VISA CHO KHÁCH NƯỚC NGOÀI : 4$/ KHACH (01 NGÀY LẤY ĐƯỢC NHÉ!!)*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

:Yahoo!:  :Gossip:   :Yahoo!:  :Gossip:

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

:Gossip:  :Gossip:

----------


## topthai_hoangthy



----------


## topthai_hoangthy

:Gossip: *NATURE TOURIST -TOP THAI*  :Gossip: 
*
* :Yahoo!: *HOTLINE: THY 0937939190*  :Yahoo!: 
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM

NHA TRANG TẾT 2014- WHITE SAND - WONDER PARK - THAP BA PONAGAR**
*
*VINPEARl LAND – KHOÁNG NÓNG I RESORT – LONG SƠN CỔ TỰ - CHỢ ĐẦM*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*(inlove)(inlove) THIEN NHIEN: Con nhan khach cac doan (inlove)(inlove)*
*   Thai 6n : 12,14,19,21/01 = $ 368*
*   Thai 5n : 10.17/01 =$ 358 – 24/01 =$378 ( co Buffet 86 tang)*
*   SIN 4N : 02/01 = $518*
*   SIN - MA : 15,21,28/02 = $628*
*  HONG KONG : 23/02 = 14.990.000 VND  -- b*

* (sun) *TET AL 2014 :* 
*   NHA TRANG M2 TET =3.590.000vnd (2sao)*
*   CAMPUCHIA MUNG 2 TET 3* =$178*
*   Thai Lan: 28, 29, 30, M1, M3, M4, M5, M8, M10 = $388 - $568*
*   MAL SIN: M1 = $838 -  M2 = $ 848*
*   HONGKONG – THAM QUYEN 5D: M2 = $1.023*
*   THAM QUYEN –QUANG CHAU 5D M2 =$648*
*   THAM QUYEN – Q.CHAU – THANH VIEN 5D: M2 = $775*

* (sun) LH:  MS.THY: 0937939190*
*CHUYÊN DUYỆT CÔNG VĂN VISA CHO KHÁCH NƯỚC NGOÀI : 4$/ KHACH (01 NGÀY LẤY ĐƯỢC NHÉ!!) (sun)*

----------


## zbies2991

Thank bác chủ topic nha ! đúng thứ mình đang cần

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN: Con nhan khach cac doan (inlove)(inlove)*
*   Thai 6n : 19,21/01 = $ 368*
*   Thai 5n : 24/01 =$378 ( co Buffet 86 tang)*
*   SIN 4N : 02/01 = $518*
*   SIN - MA : 15,21,28/02 = $628*
*  HONG KONG : 23/02 = 14.990.000 VND  -- Đ.KÍ TRUOC 15/01 CÓ KHUYEN MAI HOT*

* (sun) *TET AL 2014 :* 
*   NHA TRANG M2 TET =3.590.000vnd (2sao)*
*   CAMPUCHIA MUNG 2 TET 3* =$178*
*   Thai Lan: 28, 29, 30, M1, M3, M4, M5, M8, M10 = $388 - $568*
*   MAL SIN: M1 = $838 -  M2 = $ 848*
*   HONGKONG – THAM QUYEN 5D: M2 = $1.023*
*   THAM QUYEN –QUANG CHAU 5D M2 =$648*
*   THAM QUYEN – Q.CHAU – THANH VIEN 5D: M2 = $775*

* (sun) LH:  MS.THY: 0937939190*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*NHA TRANG TẾT 2014- WHITE SAND - WONDER PARK - THAP BA PONAGAR**
*
*VINPEARl LAND – KHOÁNG NÓNG I RESORT – LONG SƠN CỔ TỰ - CHỢ ĐẦM*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

:Yahoo!: *HOTLINE: THY 0937939190*  :Yahoo!: 
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM

NHA TRANG TẾT 2014- WHITE SAND - WONDER PARK - THAP BA PONAGAR*

----------

